

Linux News #3, with an interview with Linus Torvalds (1992) - liw
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1xjpys/linux_news_issue_3_with_an_interview_with_linus/

======
valarauca1
Why would you link to another link instead of just linking to the article?

The article: [http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/ldpResearch/ldp-
historic/L...](http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/ldpResearch/ldp-
historic/LinuxNews.03A)

~~~
liw
Arf, sorry. I copy-pasted the wrong thing. Mea maxima culpa.

------
kimballkinnison
This had me chuckling quite a bit :-)

